# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  معكرونة من آختراعي ..]

## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..*
*مأجورين بالليله ..*
*اليوم نويت انزل لكم معكرونتي من تحت دياآتي  اتمنى تحبوها وتعجبكم،،*

*المقادير/*
*صدر دجاج ـــــ معكرونة ـــ* *فليفله خضراءـــــ بصل ـــــ كزيرة وبقدونس ــــ جبن ــــ قشطه ــــ جبن مبشور ـــ بهارات مشكله ــــــ فلفل ــــ ملح ـــــ زيت ـــ صلصل ..*

*الطريقة/*
*نغلي الدجاج بالملح والبهار ولمن تبرد نفتتها قطع صغيره*
*نسلق معكرونة ع حسب الكمية بملح وزيت* 
*نوضع البصل على النار بقليل من الزيت لمن يذبل ويتحمر وبعدين نوضع عليه الفليفله والحشائش مع البهار والملح  والفلفل حتى النضج* 
*والان نضع الدجاج مع الحمصه ونقلبهم بشوي زيت ونوضع عليها الصلصل  مع قليل من الجبن السائل ونقلبهم زين* *وتصير عندنا حمصه او كشنه حمراء .*
*بعد نضج المعكرونة نوضع طبقه منه في صينيه وبعدين الحمصه وبعدين الجزء الثاني من المعكرونة ..*
*الان نقوم بخلط الجبن مع القشطه ووضعه على المعكرونة ونزينها بالجبن المبشور .**.*

*وتصير هيك قبل دخولها الفرن) *.^*
**

*ولمن تطلع من الفرن هيك..مممم شهيه والله*
**

**
*
**نقطعها ونشوووف كيف يكون شكلها من داخل* 
**



*وهنا في صحن التقديم ولاحلى عواااميه  غناتي اهديها هالطبق ..*
**

*وبعد زميلي العزيز امير العاشقين ..*


*وهووون من داخل وهي معفوسه وجاهزة للاكل ^.^*
**

**

*وعواافي ع قلوب اللي اكلوها ..*
*واتمنى تقبلوها مني عربون مودة ..*
*دمتم بكل خير..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
شوو هالحركات شوو هالتحسيرر 
جعت  :wacko:  ههههه



تسلمي والله غنااااتي ما منك قصوررر 
والصحن اكلته وعليي بالعافيه >> خياليه الاخت ههههه
ودوووم ان شاء الله هالاكلات الحلوه 
وتسلم يمناااك غناتوو
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## ليلاس

* امممممم ... الشكل مغري ..*

*تسلمييييييين غنااااتي ع الوصفة الخطيرة ..*

*الله يعطييييك العااااااافية ..*

*عوااافي على قلوبكم ..*

*تسلم أنااااملك*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

واااااااااااااااااااااو

يم يم يم  

الشكل يشهي والطعم اكيد جناااااااااااان

تسلم الايادي ياشذاوي

وعوافي على قلبك

يعطيك الف عافيه

مودتي

----------


## همس الصمت

الله الله وش هالزين
تحسير على الاخر ..
وماشاء الله شذوي صارت
 تطبخ وتتفنن
الله يسلم الديات يارب
باين على الطبق مرة مشهي
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
ودوم ننتظر اطباق حلوة هيك ..
وعليها بالف عافية عوامية
على الاهداء
عقبال ماتذوقة في الحقيقة  :toung: 
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب ...
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

ررررررررعه 



ياعيني على الحركات الحلوه 

جوعتيني شذاااوي 


والله كلا تحسير في تحسير 

وبي يعطيك الف عافيه ع المكرونه 

وعليكم بالف عااافيه 

دمتي بعين الباري

----------


## saged alnasery

ماشاء الله على هذا الطبق الذي تمازجت به مكوناته بتآلف
وسحرية قل نظيرها فلم تنتفخ اوداج مكون على آخر ولم 
يشكو الهوان فشكل في محصلة الامر لوحة فنية رائعة
تبهر المتلقي وربما يسيل معها لعابه.هههههه شكرا جزيلا

----------


## fatemah

صور آإكل مع آلجوع .,
تسوي آبدآع ههههههههههههه .,
يعطيك آلف عآإفية شذآإوي .,
طبق ولـآإ آحلىآ .,
تسس‘ـلم يمينك آللي سوته .,
بشوق لجديدك .,
سس‘ـلآمي .,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> شوو هالحركات شوو هالتحسيرر 
> جعت  ههههه
> 
> 
> 
> تسلمي والله غنااااتي ما منك قصوررر 
> والصحن اكلته وعليي بالعافيه >> خياليه الاخت ههههه
> ودوووم ان شاء الله هالاكلات الحلوه 
> ...



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*عوااميه قلبي ..*
*عواافي عليج هالصحن وان شااء الله تذوقيه حقيقة مو خياال*
*يدوم لنا ولج كل خير ..*
*ربي يسلم لي هالحضووور الجمييل*
*وماانحرم طيب توااصلكِ*
*دمتي بسعادهـ*
*تحيآااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> * امممممم ... الشكل مغري ..*
> 
> *تسلمييييييين غنااااتي ع الوصفة الخطيرة ..*
> 
> *الله يعطييييك العااااااافية ..*
> 
> *عوااافي على قلوبكم ..*
> 
> *تسلم أنااااملك*
> ...



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ليلاس ..*
*خلاص غناتي المره الجايه تعالي واكلي معااي*
*الله يعاافيكِ...*
*مشكوورة ع توااجدكِ الراائع*
*ولاعدم من عذب التوااصل*
*دمتي بووود*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> يم يم يم 
> 
> الشكل يشهي والطعم اكيد جناااااااااااان
> 
> تسلم الايادي ياشذاوي
> 
> وعوافي على قلبك
> ...



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ملكة القلووب*
*الله يعاافيكِ غلا من كل شر*
*وربي يسلمكِ ع التوااجد النير*
*لاعدم من المرور الحلووو*
*دمتي بحب..*
*تحياتي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بسرعه بسرعه اتفاسحوووا* 

*هي خلووو صحني لاحد ياكله لاحد ياكله* 

*شذوي جيبه جيبيه غناتي لاتعطيه احد* 

*ايوه الحين اطحن اميرووو ماحد لك* 

*الله يم يمي وربي شكلها جنان* 

*حركات وربي حركااااات زين لحقت على صحني لا ياكلووووه* 

*ابغى بعد صحن ما شبعت* 

*سوي لينا مره ثانيه شذوووي مالي شغل* 

*تسلمي على الاكله الحلووة والله* 

*يم يمي لذيذ تسلم ديااااتك خيتووو* 

*عساكي على القوة ياااارب* 

*امير العاشقين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  .. 

مرحبا  

حبيبتي شذاوي  

شكلها لذيذة مرة  ممم

عليكم با العافية  

ما ننحرم جديدك يا قمر 

تحياتي وودي لك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الله الله وش هالزين
> 
> تحسير على الاخر ..
> وماشاء الله شذوي صارت
> تطبخ وتتفنن
> الله يسلم الديات يارب
> باين على الطبق مرة مشهي
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> ودوم ننتظر اطباق حلوة هيك ..
> ...



 
*الزين بوجود الغلا همووووس* 
*اتفنن واتعلم الطبخ من دياااتكِ اني*
*حلووو صرت احسركِ مثل ماتحسريني* 
*المره الجايه همووس انتي وعواامية تذوووقه ههههه*
*الله يعاافيكِ همس وماتقصري ع المرور*
*تسلمي ع روووعة التشريف ولاعدم من تواصلج غناتي*
*ودي ووردي لكِ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ررررررررعه 
> 
> 
> 
> ياعيني على الحركات الحلوه 
> 
> جوعتيني شذاااوي 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*الرووووعه وجودج ام محمد*
*ياهلا وغلا لك وحشششششششششه* 
*اخيرا التقينا فيج على صحن المكرووونة*
*ربي يسلم لي هالطله الحلوووةة*
*ربي مايحرمني جمال التواجد*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماشاء الله على هذا الطبق الذي تمازجت به مكوناته بتآلف
> وسحرية قل نظيرها فلم تنتفخ اوداج مكون على آخر ولم 
> يشكو الهوان فشكل في محصلة الامر لوحة فنية رائعة
> تبهر المتلقي وربما يسيل معها لعابه.هههههه شكرا جزيلا



*ههههههه*
*شكرااا اخوي سجاد على توااجدك الكريم*
*كلام كبير في طبخي المتوااضع*
*داائم التواصل منك بصفحاتي*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> صور آإكل مع آلجوع .,
> تسوي آبدآع ههههههههههههه .,
> يعطيك آلف عآإفية شذآإوي .,
> طبق ولـآإ آحلىآ .,
> تسس‘ـلم يمينك آللي سوته .,
> بشوق لجديدك .,
> سس‘ـلآمي .,



*اي تشوفي الاكل يافطوم وقت الجووع تزيدي عذاااب موههههه*
*يعاافيكِ ربي غلاتي ع هييك مرور*
*ربي مايحرمني حلووو الحضوور*
*دمتي مووفقه قلبوووه*

----------


## انوار الضحى

اممممممممممم 
شكلها يشهي  :toung: مشكوووووورة 
شدى الزهراء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بسرعه بسرعه اتفاسحوووا* 
> 
> *هي خلووو صحني لاحد ياكله لاحد ياكله* 
> *مااحد بياكله غيررك اي اميرووه* 
> *شذوي جيبه جيبيه غناتي لاتعطيه احد*  
> *ايوه الحين اطحن اميرووو ماحد لك*  
> *الله يم يمي وربي شكلها جنان*  
> *حركات وربي حركااااات زين لحقت على صحني لا ياكلووووه*  
> *ابغى بعد صحن ما شبعت*  
> ...



*اهلا اميرررر*
*بعد الطحن امير عوااافي ع قلبك المعكرونة*
*اهم شي عجبتك وطلعت لذييذه* 
*خلاص مره ثاانيه اكييد في طبخة جديدة*
*وبعزمك عليها لاتخااااف نصيبك مااحد ياخذه*
*مشكووور ع الطله الحلوووة*
*نورت الصفحه بالمرور خيوووو*
*دمت موفق بحق الآل*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم .. 
> 
> مرحبا 
> 
> حبيبتي شذاوي 
> 
> شكلها لذيذة مرة ممم
> 
> عليكم با العافية 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*ياهلا ومرحبا بسوويت الغلا*
*الله يعاافيكِ غنااتي سوويت*
*ربي ماايحرمني منكِ ومن عبق التوواصل*
*لاخلا ياارب منكِ غلا*
*تحياتي وودي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اممممممممممم 
> شكلها يشهي مشكوووووورة 
> شدى الزهراء



 
*العفوو خيتووو* 
*الشكر لكِ انوار ع طلتك الحلوة*
*لاعدم ياارب* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## ايات الروح

تسلم الايادي على الطبق الرائع والمميز
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم دياتش خيو 

يعطيش العافية

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة ع الطبق الحلوووو 

اممم لذيذ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايات الروح ، عفاف الهدى ، حب آل محمد*
*شكرا لتوااصلكن الجمييل*
*لاعدمت حلووو التواجد بصفحتي*

*ودي وتحيآـاتي*

----------


## ام القمرتين

يممممممممممممممم
شهيه
تسلم يمناك

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*امممممممممممممم تعذيب متمكن * 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*هلا وغلا شذواي كيفك* 
*ما شاء الله عليكِ يجنن الطبق ويشهي كثير* 
*يلا متى نآكله من يدك الحلوه* 
*يعطيكِ ألف عافيه على المجهود*
*وتسلم الايادي*
*كل المودة والتوفيق*








*أمنيــ مجروحه ــات*
*
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وااااااااااااااو*
*شو ها الحركات*
*مرة تجنننننننننننن*
*تسلمي دياتك شذوي غناتي* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*ونتظر نذوقها احنا بعد*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ام القمرتين .. امنيات مجروحة .. نهضة احساس*
*شكرا لجميل الحضور في متصفحي*
*تواجد اعتز به ويسعد قلبي لتواجدكن*
*لاحرمت حلوو التوآـاصل منكن*
*دمتن بعين الله*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
يم يم تسلم الأيادي
عشقي صواني المكرونه 
نفس طريقتي اللهم ما استخدم دجاج  بداله لحم مفروم
عندي بعض من الناس في البيت ما يحبووه ويموتو في المكرونه !

يعطيش الف عافيه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

طبق شهي مرررررة 

تسلم الأيادي 

جاري التطبيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البسمة الحمراء..*
*يلا جربيها وراويني تطبيقكِ..*
*يسلموو ع التواصل النير*
*ماانحرم مروركِ..*
*دمتي بسعاده ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

شهي جدا ..
يعطيك العافيه ..
صار خاطري فيها بقوووووه ..
تسلم هالديات ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يسلمووو خيه نظوور* 
*تواجد حلووو لاعدم منه*
*دوم هالتواصل ياارب*
*دمتي بوود*

----------

